# Honda GC190 Backfires through Carburetor



## Sparrow (Apr 5, 2019)

Hello, I'm new here. I've given up on trying to figure out the problem to this Pressure washer which we got for 10 dollars from a friend. The very first day we attempted to start it. After a healthy dose of starter fluid and 30+ pulls of the cord we managed to get it to start. Since then it begun to backfire through the carburetor upon pulling the cord to start it, and we have been unable start it. We've done a couple of things to try and fix it since. 

-replaced Magneto(spark seemed weak so we just replaced)
-changed sparkplug and oil (why not)
-checked timing
-set valve clearances(.006intake .008exhaust were the numbers we could find)
-checked flywheel key
-changed fuel
-valves do indeed function
-attempted a compression test, the needle would bounce around but then immediately fall back to 0. 
Which leads us to believe our gauge is junk but other ideas would be helpful.

I've read many other forums with the same engine backfiring through the carb, but a majority of them point towards timing, valve clearances or Fly wheel keys. Which don't sound like the problem I'm having, any new answers would be a major help. 
-Thanks Sparrow


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Where was the timing? In automotive engines those symptoms usually meant your rotor (or distributor) was off by 180 degrees. 

:lurk5:


----------

